

Tetris in 36 lines of JavaScript - aves
http://jsfiddle.net/ova777/kFxja/

======
officialjunk
...and 64 lines of html... i'm curious what all these "___ in X lines of js"
would look like if all the html elements were created and appended to the body
in js too.

~~~
d23
Not to mention how obfuscated it is. Why not just minify it and call it one
line of javascript?

------
aves
Original: [http://habrahabr.ru/post/202628/](http://habrahabr.ru/post/202628/)

